
Oculus reverses course, dumps its VR headset-checking DRM - hevyw8
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/06/oculus-reverses-course-dumps-its-vr-headset-checking-drm/
======
sciurus
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11971486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11971486)

------
onli
I don't understand why this is not combined with a big announcement. A clear
"we fucked up, sorry" would go a long way in making the Oculus popular again.
This silent reversal looks more like one party inside the company opposing the
DRM won for now, but does not have the power to make Oculus promise to play
straight. This way it is all too likely that they will later add DRM again.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The release is dated for tomorrow, it looks like it got released early.
Perhaps they were planning on putting out a big announcement tomorrow.

------
badlucklottery
After last week's E3, this isn't super surprising. Almost every story I read
about Oculus wasn't about their Touch controller demos but about how they were
buying timed-exclusives while locking HTC Vives out of the store.

Still good to see it happen though.

------
user8409804
Too late. Facebook, DRM and a superior competitor (Vive) have already killed
this brand for so many people now.

~~~
oopsies49
That's not what got me. I don't care about the brand too much, and most of the
games I was interested in were supporting Oculus first.

When I read about Revive adding Vive support to Oculus games, I ordered a Vive
as well and would keep whichever shipped first. Oculus had my order for 2
months and hadn't done anything; The Vive shipped within a week after putting
in an order. That is what killed Oculus for me.

